# New TiVo Bolt VOX missing cablecard bracket



## herculespilot (Sep 25, 2003)

Today I was all set to switch my Comcast cablecard from my Premiere XL4 to my new Bolt VOX 3TB. I opened up the cablecard hatch on the bottom to find that there was not a bracket to plug the cablecard into. It was completely missing. I called TiVo support and it took about 5 minutes of conversation to convince the TiVo rep that there was nowhere to plug my cablecard in. He had me email a picture to verify my problem before they would come up with a plan to help me. The main problem I have is that I have already spent days transferring all of our recordings from the Premiere to the Bolt and if they send me out a new replacement I will have to go through the same show transfer process all over again. I've been a TiVo customer for 15 years. This does not make me happy.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That really sucks. I guess you checked the model number? TCD 849 300V

As for the transfer. If you can keep both Bolt units active, then the transfer between Bolts will be MUCH faster. With a decent router you should be able to get 300Mbps or higher. The Premiere was probably under 60Mbps. OR, if you have both units, you "could" just move the cable card bracket. That will be an issue to workout with TiVo.

I have a Roamio OTA that has a cable card bracket that I bought from eBay.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

herculespilot said:


> Today I was all set to switch my Comcast cablecard from my Premiere XL4 to my new Bolt VOX 3TB. I opened up the cablecard hatch on the bottom to find that there was not a bracket to plug the cablecard into. It was completely missing. I called TiVo support and it took about 5 minutes of conversation to convince the TiVo rep that there was nowhere to plug my cablecard in. He had me email a picture to verify my problem before they would come up with a plan to help me. The main problem I have is that I have already spent days transferring all of our recordings from the Premiere to the Bolt and if they send me out a new replacement I will have to go through the same show transfer process all over again. I've been a TiVo customer for 15 years. This does not make me happy.


Your picture show a socket that a cable bracket would just snap into, held in by a couple of screws. If you can talk to a supervisor or someone higher up than a low level minion, perhaps they could be talked into just sending you the bracket. But hey, this is TiVo, so I don't hold out much hope...


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

This is what happened to it... lol

OEM Cable Card Bracket adapter Tivo CableCARD Roamio PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL | eBay


----------



## herculespilot (Sep 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> That really sucks. I guess you checked the model number? TCD 849 300V
> 
> As for the transfer. If you can keep both Bolt units active, then the transfer between Bolts will be MUCH faster. With a decent router you should be able to get 300Mbps or higher. The Premiere was probably under 60Mbps. OR, if you have both units, you "could" just move the cable card bracket. That will be an issue to workout with TiVo.
> 
> I have a Roamio OTA that has a cable card bracket that I bought from eBay.


Thank you JoeKustra. Yes my model number is TCD849300V. I called TiVo back and they are replacing the unit. No chance of just sending me the missing cablecard bracket.


----------



## OldRadioGuy (Nov 15, 2018)

herculespilot said:


> .... I opened up the cablecard hatch on the bottom to find that there was not a bracket to plug the cablecard into. It was completely missing. ...


I had the same problem tonight. Switched my smart TV to Comcast, ordering an mcard. I'll be prepared with an image when I call TiVo support tomorrow.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

herculespilot said:


> Thank you JoeKustra. Yes my model number is TCD849300V. I called TiVo back and they are replacing the unit. No chance of just sending me the missing cablecard bracket.


Call them back a tell them you just want to move the cable card bracket and send the replacement unit back to them.


----------

